

Listening tests on various music storage methods - k4jh
http://www.enjoythemusic.com/hificritic/vol5_no3/listening_to_storage.htm

======
Springtime
This is a perfect example of just how wrong audiophiles can get. Comparing
various brands of hard drives and SSDs, and describing the audible
differences. Concluding RAID'ed drives sounded the best. Incredible.

